
Upgrading to Rails 5 Beta – The Hard Way - schneems
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2016/1/22/rails-5-beta-upgrade
======
schneems
Successfully running Rails 5 beta in production and I'm on Rails contributor
team. Ask me anything!

~~~
schneems
Q: How does anything ever get upvoted on HN if no one browses /newest?

~~~
schneems
Let's keep the questions focused on Rails please.

